# جريء / جرئ



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود الاستفسار عن مواضع كتابة الهمزة تحت النبرة، على سبيل المثال هل صحيح أنها تكتب في كلمة مثل (شيء) ولا تكتب في كلمة مثل (جرئ)؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،
على حد علمي، إذا سبقت الهمزة ياء ممدودة أو ساكنة، تُكتب الهمزة على السطر. وبالتالي: شيء، جريء، بطيء


----------

